# processing Fixer solution



## eaglewings35 (May 21, 2014)

Hello All !!!
I just joined this forum because I saw a subject that interested me while I was 
surfing the net.
A friend and I have a contract to pickup a company's spent photo fixer solution.  Both he and I are
in this to process the fixer for the silver.
I have been searching for 2 days, but I cannot find any details.  There are 2 main areas that
we need information on.
1) We need a machine/device that will chemically or through electrolysis process this "fixer solution"
   We would gladly buy the plans from someone to build our own.
2) We need to know the complete process and items that we need.

I know this is a tall order, but we truly have searched but get nothing.

Thanks for your help


----------



## limr (May 21, 2014)

I'm sorry, but where were you searching for details? I googled "silver recovery from spent fixer" and found a ton of sites. There's a lot of information available: 

Here's one video that popped up on the first page:






Here's another website that describes a few methods:

http://leegov.com/gov/dept/naturalresources/pollution/Pages/HazWateGuide/PhotoPro.aspx


----------



## webestang64 (May 21, 2014)

I've used 4 different recovery machines working in labs. Back in the day....up till about 2002, our lab would recover about $1200-$2000 a year. Now that's running many gallons of spent chem through the machine.
I'm sure you can find a machine very cheap or free......yes free, 4 years ago I scraped 2 recovery machines because nobody needed them.

 Here is a PDF on the subject....... http://www.kodak.com/ek/uploadedFiles/J215ENG.pdf


----------

